# 3.5t of coke crashes



## SpitfireV (Sep 25, 2007)

Somewhere amongst the coke was an aircraft, too. 



> An airliner stuffed with dozens of sacks of Colombian cocaine crashed in the jungle of southern Mexico, police said.
> 
> Local police officer Eustaquio Arredondo told reporters no casualties had been found but one person who was apparently on board the aircraft had been arrested.
> 
> ...



Interesting look into the MO but it's nothing that hasn't been seen before.


----------

